
I Created a Working Conceptual Prototype for My App in Less Than a Week - peterschroeder
https://hackernoon.com/create-a-working-conceptual-prototype-for-your-app-in-less-than-a-week-ce904fe3bc5d#.le6yf9l90
======
adityar
Interesting series - whichever way this is going to go...

~~~
peterschroeder
Thanks! :)

I am glad you have enjoyed it.

